# Sust 250 by DNA



## BigGreasyE (Jul 27, 2011)

Just thought I would leave a good review for Sust 250 by DNA.  I have been on it for 2 weeks now.  I take Sust 250, Jack3d for pre-workout, a super multivitamin, and protien shake with a recovery formula post workout.  I have gained 11 pounds in a little over 2 weeks.  I am not giving all the credit to Sust 250 but I am sure it had something to do with it.  I spend 5 days a week in the gym for about an hour each time and also do 3 days a week of cardio.  Been getting good results and really no side effects.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 27, 2011)

wrong forum buddy... need to take this to the anabolic forum.


----------

